# 5-star island, sahara, shops, free diy's



## navleost (Apr 3, 2020)

Hello, my island is open, the dodo code is: 5K8WM
Its a 5-star rating Island, Sahara is visiting. You may shop all you want, take the fruit you need. Look around, even in all of the houses.

Also there is FREE diy's if you follow the arrows from the airport.
You may take 2 free of your own choice. If you want to donate something as a thank you, i need normal wood.
If i dont answer, its because ive gone AFK. The gates will be open for 1 hour.


----------



## magicaldonkey2 (Apr 3, 2020)

on my way in a little while ! c:


----------



## Rhythrin (Apr 3, 2020)

I'll come for a quick visit!

-Edit: The code isn't working for me..


----------



## Lavulin98 (Apr 3, 2020)

thank you for this!


----------



## lunachii (Apr 3, 2020)

im coming over ^u^


----------



## swagdra (Apr 3, 2020)

i'll stop by soon!


----------



## rianne (Apr 3, 2020)

Would love to stop by!


----------



## navleost (Apr 3, 2020)

Okay just returned, there was a connection error, thats why it closed suddenly. But hope you had a chance to come by and get some stuff


----------



## Berrymia (Apr 3, 2020)

I’ll try to come, I love exploring ahhh


----------



## Berrymia (Apr 3, 2020)

Nooo I’m too late ;__; I hope you’ll open again sometime, I just love exploring:3


----------



## Therhodian (Apr 3, 2020)

Berrymia said:


> Nooo I’m too late ;__; I hope you’ll open again sometime, I just love exploring:3



Not much to do at mine but you can take a look if you want I send you the code.


----------



## HElizaJ (Apr 3, 2020)

Ah, I'm sad I missed this. If you happen to open again at any point, I'd love to come and visit!


----------



## roseoforlando (Apr 3, 2020)

I would love to come over if you open up again.


----------



## icyii (Apr 3, 2020)

I’d love to visit if you open the gates again


----------

